# Second trip in less than a month, does he need tablets again



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Just came back from trip abroad with him, no problems. If we go back again in less than a month will the vet need to give him worming tablets and tick treatment again before we come back. We assume they last 3 months. if so, is it harmful for the dog (as well as my wallet!) Thanks


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The straight answer here is yes they will need to give him the treatment.

It wouldn't hurt him as the frontline supposed to be done once a month anyway and same for the worming


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

I am led to believe from my vet that it is just has harmful to over worm a dog as it is to not worm them at all. It can make them very poorly. I would suggest that you check with your vet first,
debs


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

If you took your dog abroad for 1 day every week it would have to have the full treatment each time. I am like you and think that over dosing is not a good thing, but the powers that be say it is necessary.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Worming treatments kill any worms present in the dog. 

It is possible for them to become reinfected with new worms as soon as the treatment has left the body. One would assume that this is 48 hours from the treatment as we have to travel or re dose in that time period.


----------

